# Longhorn Cowfish?



## JennyGee (Nov 24, 2015)

Ok, I know that bettas can't live with fish that have flowing fins, but I can't find anything about cowfish. I just love these guys! Can one move in with my betta if I get a big enough tank? And, how big is big enough?


----------



## JennyGee (Nov 24, 2015)

Oops, sorry that photo was so giant! Here's a more normal one:


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Um..... First off, a short trip to Google and some prior knowledge tells me that Longhorn Cowfish are saltwater fish. Bettas are freshwater fish. They are in no way compatible just because of that. A short trip to Google also told me that Cowfish need an 100 gallon tank minimum. In short, you answer is no way.


----------



## JennyGee (Nov 24, 2015)

Lol, yes I see that now! I did some googling myself and also realized that the ones I had seen at the pet store were babies, and they get ginormous. Thanks!


----------

